# Neue Crucial M4 Firmware (010G)



## Brokoli1 (28. September 2012)

Crucial hat eine neue Firmware für die M4-Serie veröffentlicht.

Diese soll u.a. einige Fehler beheben und für eine kürzere Bootzeit sorgen. 

Vollständiger Changelog:

"Firmware for the Crucial m4 2.5” SSD is being updated from version 000F to 010G.
The m4 is updatable to this new firmware starting from any previous version in a single step.
Do NOT use any other m4 firmware update for your 2.5” SSD such as the 01MG firmware for the mSATA form factor.
Version 010G includes the following changes:
Improved Trim response time
Improved power-on-to-ready time (known as POR, or TTR for Time-to-ready)
Improved resume-time from low power modes, and improved reliability of warm reboot
Improved power consumption by disabling HIPM (Host Initiated Power Management)
Additional details can be found in the firmware guide"

Ganzer Artikel:

Crucial bringt neue Firmware für sein SSD M4


Firmware Download:

SSD Support


Meine Meinung:

Ich finde es gut, das Crucial stetig auch schon ältere SSDs verbessert. Ich werde die neue Firmware gleich aufspielen und dann melden,wie alles läuft.

Edit: 

Die neue Firmware ist drauf. Dank des Update-Tools braucht man die 200KB iso nicht mehr auf eine 700MB brennen. Nach Ausführen des Tools und klicken auf "License" und "Accept" startet der rechner SOFORT neu. Alles alles vorher speichern! 

Weiterer Hinweis: Nach ein paar Sekunden erscheint nach dem booten der Updateprozess. Hier steht dann irgendwann "Resetting Drive". Keine Sorge: Der Inhalt der SSD bleibt vollständig erhalten!

Weitere Performance-Tests folgen.

Firmware 010G (Windows 8 Enterprise 64-bit)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seltsamerweise hatte ich bei anderen Testdurchläufen im Januar 2012 bis zu 820 Punkte (Windows 7).

http://s14.directupload.net/images/111231/962yzy7i.png

Entweder das liegt am noch nicht voll supporteten Windows 8 oder die SSD hat nachgelassen (hat immerhin 1800 Std weg). 

Bootzeit: Ist tatsächlich etwas schneller. Jetzt etwa 6 sek mit Windows 8. Vorher 6,8. Fällt bei der 500GB Variante wohl besser aus.


----------



## timbo01 (28. September 2012)

Danke für die Info, werde gleich mal updaten


----------



## Lt.Ford (28. September 2012)

ich bedanke mich ebenfalls für die info 

mir ist beinahe das herz in die hose gerutscht, als ich "resetting drive" gelesen habe  ist zum glück nix passiert ^^ wundere mich nur, da ich erst demletzt auf 000F geupdated habe und da sowas nicht stand.


----------



## Brokoli1 (28. September 2012)

@ Lt.Ford 

Jau, genau! Mein herzschlag ging auf 230^^ ich dachte,wehe der löscht Windows 8^^

Aber läuft^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. September 2012)

Super bei mir geht das da ich kein 000F Update drauf habe. 
Und leider finde ich das auch nicht zum laden.


----------



## onlinesoccer (28. September 2012)

@ Lt.Ford 
Ebenfalls , aber bei mir war es nicht ganz so schlimm ich habe meine Daten auf einer anderen HDD.
Das einzige Problem was ich hatte war, dass ich die Installationsdatei auf meiner HDD im Downloadordner hatte und da hats nicht funktioniert. Es hat erst funktioniert als ich die Datei auf dem Desktop hatte der auf der SSD ist.
Ich mache aber bei jedem Update den gleichen Fehler.


----------



## TempestX1 (28. September 2012)

Na toll.

Erstmal Firmwareupdate für meine 512GB gemacht. Alles soweit ok. Reboot durch Firmware. Ok denk ich.

Windows gestartet und dann erstmal mit dem Popup erschlagen worden "Neue Hardware gefunden. Wird installiert".
Dacht erstmal was jetzt los. Nach kurzer Zeit kam dann auch gleich die nächste Meldung

Windows 7 muss neu gestartet werden wegen neuer Hardware.
WTF? Und das im Jahr 2012?

Unter Linux hat man das OS nicht nochmal neu starten müssen da war gleich alles einsatzbereit.
Update ging ohne Probleme.


----------



## Norkzlam (28. September 2012)

Danke für die News , ich werde meine m4 morgen aktualisieren.


----------



## timbo01 (28. September 2012)

@Crimson 2.0: 





> The m4 is updatable to this new firmware starting *from any previous version in a single step*.


----------



## DerpMonstah (28. September 2012)

Bei meiner 128GB M4 haben sich die Werte in CrystalDiskMark leicht verbessert nach dem Update


----------



## Legacyy (28. September 2012)

Yeah 
werd ich gleich mal probieren


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. September 2012)

timbo01 schrieb:


> @Crimson 2.0:


 
Dude das bekomme als Antwort von dem Tool.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaran91 (28. September 2012)

Bei mir klappts komischerweise auch nicht update programm startete nach dem reboot hatte ich aber weiter version 000F

Edit: im 3. Versuch hats dann doch geklappt keine Ahnung warum...
verringerte Leistung kann ich nicht bestätigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timbo01 (28. September 2012)

@Crimson: Dann hab ich nichts gesagt.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. September 2012)

Ja es ging jetzt aber leider nicht durch fürhbar laut win7 kein plan.


----------



## blackout24 (29. September 2012)

Einfach mit einem USB-Stick flashen ist eh besser.


----------



## Combi (29. September 2012)

mädels,lasst besser die finger von dem update...
im crucial forum hast du 10 seiten von fehlermeldungen.
keine ssd mehr erkennbar,über 200 punkte verlust im assd-bench...bootmgr zerstört,no bootdevice....

und wer uefi-bios hat,kanns eh knicken....
es steht explizit drin,dass es NICHT für uefi-bios gedacht ist,dass soll erst in 1-2 monaten kommen....

also vorsicht,sonst zerschiesst ihr euch eure m4.....


----------



## Tripleh84 (29. September 2012)

Quatsch... Mit nem uefi Bios geht das auch.. Ich hab kein Bench Verlust, kein Zerstörten Bootmgr usw...
Woher hast du diese Infos?


----------



## Richtschütze (29. September 2012)

Steht doch da, aus dem Crucial Forum !


----------



## Tripleh84 (29. September 2012)

Ja schön, stimmt aber nicht.. Kann man nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## Combi (29. September 2012)

das mit verallgemeinern hab ich auch nie gesagt.
aber was ist,wenn von 100 usern 20 die probleme haben?!
das sind schon 20 zu viel.
und crucial selber rät dringendst davon ab,es mit einem uefi bios zu machen.
mir isses eig. egal.ich lasse es sein...rennt auch so.
am ende is jeder selbst dafür verantwortlich.ich warte bis crucial das gefixxt hat...


----------



## Tripleh84 (29. September 2012)

Muss meine aussagen zurücknehmen.. Tatsächlich bricht die leistung mit dem neuen Update ein.. Fehler enstehen zwar keine.. Aber die Leistung ist mit dem neuem Firmware update weniger.. Auch enstehen Freezes im Windows.. Dieses habe ich aber behoben indem ich die SATA Schnittstellen mit der Option Hot Plug betreibe..


----------



## Lt.Ford (29. September 2012)

also ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass meine eher besser als schlechter geworden ist.
meine schreib und lese raten, sowie zugriffszeiten haben sich deutlich verbessert, mein windows startet gefühlt schneller usw usw.
habe bisher nicht ein problem feststellen können, ganz im gegenteil, ich hab ne menge verbesserungen 

entweder bin ich ein absoluter glückspilz oder ihr habt pech. (oder beides^^)

//Edit:
ich hab die 64 GB Version.
Bei AS SSD Benchmark bekomme ich einen Endscore von 639 (habs mehrmals durchlaufen lassen, kommt immer ungf das selbe raus)


----------



## Pokerclock (29. September 2012)

Ich habe die 128er Version von 0009 auf die aktuelle Firmware geupdated > Keine Probleme

Läuft einwandfrei auf einem HP 6910P Notebook. Kein Leistungsverlust, keine Abstürze bisher. Mann muss dazu aber sagen, dass sie über eine SATA-II-Interface läuft.

Wollen wir hoffen, dass die nächsten 4.000 Arbeitsstunden genauso verlaufen.


----------



## Rurdo (29. September 2012)

Ich würd halt gern meine m4 mit 64Gig updaten, aber bei mir kommt auch die Fehlermeldung dass keine SSD erkannt wurde...
Firmware ist die 0309.... 
Kennt jemand ne lösung? sollte ich es überhaupt machen bei den ganzen Fehlermeldungen?


----------



## blackout24 (29. September 2012)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Ich würd halt gern meine m4 mit 64Gig updaten, aber bei mir kommt auch die Fehlermeldung dass keine SSD erkannt wurde...
> Firmware ist die 0309....
> Kennt jemand ne lösung? sollte ich es überhaupt machen bei den ganzen Fehlermeldungen?


 

USB-Stick... wie schon so oft gesagt. Bei meinen zwei M4s keine Probleme.


----------



## looka (2. Oktober 2012)

Lt.Ford schrieb:


> also ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass meine eher besser als schlechter geworden ist.
> meine schreib und lese raten, sowie zugriffszeiten haben sich deutlich verbessert, mein windows startet gefühlt schneller usw usw.
> habe bisher nicht ein problem feststellen können, ganz im gegenteil, ich hab ne menge verbesserungen
> 
> ...


 
Kann ich so bestätigen, meine m4 256GB ist etwas schneller geworden, keinerlei Fehler oder Abstürze. Ich habe mir die ISO einfach auf eine CD gebrannt (einfach mit dem in Win7 integrierten Datenträgerabbild-Dingens) und davon gebootet, ohne im UEFI irgendwas umzustellen (HotPlug, AHCI, etc...). SSD wurde sofort erkannt und ohne Murren geflasht.


----------



## Brokoli1 (2. Oktober 2012)

Also irgendwas ist mit der neuen Firmware faul.

Zwar läuft alles genau so schnell wie vorher, aber einige Sachen laufen nicht mehr so rund: 

Photoshop spackt rum, Windows 8 Apps laufen nicht sauber, heute wurde die SSD nicht mehr erkannt und nur nach etwaigen versuchen wieder zu Leben erweckt. 

Alles sehr seltsam, zudem ist der AS SSD Score rapide gesunken. ich hoffe die Fehler werden bald behoben!


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (2. Oktober 2012)

Nach anfänglicher Euphorie, bin ich nun doch ziemlich enttäuscht.
Gestern Abend zwei (ohne Belastung) Bluescreens gehabt.
Und die AS-SSD Werte sind auch stark gesunken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nach dem Firmware downgrade




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brokoli1 (2. Oktober 2012)

Jop, so sieht das bei mir auch aus, nur da sich vorher über 800P hatte und jetzt 620. Kann man die Firmware auch downgraden?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (2. Oktober 2012)

Brokoli1 schrieb:


> Kann man die Firmware auch downgraden?



Jipp, siehe meine Screenshots 

Sind zwar trotzdem kein Rekordwerte, aber das Windows is auch etwa 2000h alt und meine Platte is mit 100GB ziemlich gefüllt ...


----------



## Brokoli1 (2. Oktober 2012)

Hmm,wusste ich noch garnicht. Einfach alte Firmware drüber installieren?

Aso, hmm ja dann sind die Werte normal^^ Mein Win8 ist auch erst 45Tage drauf und 75gb frei^^


----------



## blackout24 (2. Oktober 2012)

Kannst einfach die alte ISO drauf flashen.
http://edge.crucial.com/firmware/m4/000F/Crucialm4_000F.zip


----------



## Brokoli1 (2. Oktober 2012)

das wusste ich echt nicht, aber ich lasse jetzt die neue mal drauf^^ Aber denke für den hinweis


----------



## blackout24 (2. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir muckt auf beiden SSDs auch nix. Sind eigentlich 24 Stunden im Einsatz.


----------



## Sauerland (2. Oktober 2012)

Also bei mir gab es auch ungereimtheiten.

Unmittelbar nach dem Aufspielen der Firmeware hab ich einen AS-SSD Bench gemacht und da kam ich auf einen Scorewert über 700. 

Am nächsten Tag war davon schon nichts mehr zu sehen. Jetzt komme ich nur noch auf knapp 480 Punkte.

Mir scheint die Leistung auch nicht gerade die beste zu sein, wenn ich andere Angaben in Foren mit meiner m4 vergleiche.

ich habs mit dem MS$ Treiber versucht, aber auch die neuesten AMD-Treiber und das bei einer SSD die nicht mal halb voll ist. Nun gut Windows 7 startet ratz fatz und die Seq. Leseleistung liegt bei 470MB/s, was ja nicht übel scheint. Nur die 4K Werte scheinen mir 21MB/s lesen und 76MB/s schreiben bei ersterem sehr niedrig.

Aber vielleicht schaft es Curical ja noch mit einer entsprechenden Firmeware an die Samsung 830 heran zu kommen, welche ja den selben Controller haben soll.


Gruß


----------



## Trefoil80 (3. Oktober 2012)

Falsch!

Crucial m4: Marvell-Controller
Samsung 830: Samsung-Controller


----------



## blackout24 (3. Oktober 2012)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Falsch!
> 
> Crucial m4: Marvell-Controller
> Samsung 830: Samsung-Controller


 
Wenn man mit dem selben Controller (Marvell) schneller sein will als ne 830 einfach ne Plextor M3 Pro (gibt glaub ich schon Nachfolger) oder Corsair Performance Pro kaufen. Sind quasi aufgebohrte M4s.


----------



## Edgecution (3. Oktober 2012)

Welche Version ist jetzt die Beste? 000F oder doch was davor?

Habe zwar noch 010G drauf aber bevor ich Windows neu aufspiele (was ich  morgen machen will) soll was anderes drauf, da UEFI und so. Selbst  konnte ich noch keine Probleme feststellen, außer dem niedrigereren  Score aber ich will dann meine Ruhe haben.


----------



## Stiffmeister (3. Oktober 2012)

@ Brokoli

mein Problem, dass die Platte nicht erkannt wurde hat sich vermutlich erledigt, indem ich die Option Hot Plug im Bios aktiviert habe.

Hab gelesen, dass Crucial wohl davon abrät das Update zu installieren wenn man ein Uefi Bios hat...

Hat da jemand weitere Info´s für mich?


----------



## Brokoli1 (3. Oktober 2012)

@Stiffmeister

Hatte ich aus. hab die 000F wieder drauf und siehe da, alles läuft wieder sauber und 770P im AS SSD. Ich warte bis zur nächsten Firmware für Win8 und UEFI.


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Oktober 2012)

*"UEFI-based Systems:* During validation of this firmware  update we noticed instances where our update tools do not recognize
 the  SSD with some systems using UEFI. The target device is not recognized as  an updateable device during the reboot process. 
If this happens, the  firmware update will not occur, and you’ll retain the firmware version  you started with. Windows will then 
restart normally. If this sequence  occurs, you cannot upgrade to this firmware version at this time, but  you’ve done no harm to your system (or your data)."

...also warten......


----------



## Speed4Fun (4. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ein System fehlerlos läuft, besteht auch keine direkte Notwendigkeit für ein Update. Zumindest nicht von 000F auf 010G. Also einfach lassen.


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Oktober 2012)

..seh ich auch so, jetzt. Alles andere ist "Harakiri".


----------



## CSOger (6. Oktober 2012)

Meine beiden M4 auf Version 010G gebracht.
Zum Glück keine Probleme bei mir.
(Auch mit UEFI nicht)


----------



## Brokoli1 (7. Oktober 2012)

Kann alles noch kommen^^ Hatte erst auch keine


----------



## LiKe-A-Ph03NiX (8. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir gabs trotz UEFI auch keine Probleme, allerdings musste ich (wie sonst auch) zum Updaten auf IDE umstellen und danach wieder zurück auf AHCI. Und mein Bootvorgang ist nun wirklich rund 1-2s schneller


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2012)

Mal vielleicht 2 blöde Fragen:

- kann man das Firmwareupdate auf eine SSD als Systemplatte machen wo das OS drauf ist?

Weil ich immer wieder über andere Hersteller gehört habe das es nicht möglich ist. Aber anders wäre es ja doof...

Dann habe ich noch die ganz alte Firmware 0001. Muß bald irgendwann updaten wegen den 5000 Stunden Bug wo die SSD den Geist aufgeben kann. Bin bei 4500 Betriebsstunden und habe mich immer vor nen Update gedrückt.

Kann ich direkt von 0001 auf 000F oder die ganz neue 010G wechseln?
Wobei, wenn es mit der neuesten Firmware Probleme gibt lasse ich es sowieso... Habe auch ein UEFI Bios.
Aber dann auf 000F.


----------



## Gohrbi (8. Oktober 2012)

..ich habe auch noch 000F drauf.
 Habe es mit der DVD gemacht und Win7 ist drauf, aber stört nicht.
Bei "Extrememory" mußte ich auch erst Win7 auf ne HDD machen, um die Firmware zu wechseln.
Die 000F beinhaltet auch alle Zwischenupdates.


----------



## Brokoli1 (8. Oktober 2012)

@Headcrash

Auf jeden Fall Updaten! Auf 000F.

Kann man so auf Die OS-SSD Partition hauen.


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2012)

Ok, werde dich die Tage mal machen danke. Vorher trotzdem Daten sichern usw.


----------



## Lt.Ford (8. Oktober 2012)

also ich habs direkt von windows aus gemacht. habe mir das tool vom hersteller gezogen, doppelklick und dann hat er schon direkt gebootet. hab keine dvd oder usb stick gebraucht


----------



## Brokoli1 (8. Oktober 2012)

@Lt.Ford 

Ja,habe ich auch so gemacht. Fürher musste man noch auf IDE umstellen,ging diesmal so.


----------



## boltar174 (31. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

habe gestern auch mal neue Firmware aufgespielt....bis jetzt läuft alles rund und schnell




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xenix (4. November 2012)

ich muss sagen die neue FW ist soweit ok stabil keine probleme beim updaten gehabt läuft. ABER nach dem der Strom bei uns ausgefallen ist war meine festplatte net mehr im bios zufinden. 
Voll panik mist überspannung  aber nach 10-15 mal neu starten puhhh festplatte wieder da. Das ist bei der 000f noch net vorgekommen. Also nach reichlicher untersuchung habe ich im netz mehrere Leute gefunden die das gleiche Problem haben. Ich gehör noch zu der Gruppe die glück haben und die platte wieder gefunden wird.

Hoffe das ist nur ein fw fehler


----------



## Brokoli1 (5. November 2012)

@xenix

Eben diese Fehler machen die 010G Firmware für mich überflüssig! Crucial sollte mal Gas geben und eine bessere präsentieren


----------



## dpante1s (20. März 2013)

Bin etwas spät auf das Update gestoßen und haben dabei auch das Problem, daß das Update die 256er nicht erkennt...

Ist die System-Platte in einem Dell Laptop mit Windows 7 Professional 64bit.... Sollte da auch USB-Flash für Abhilfe schaffen?


----------

